

What is .htaccess and what are its functions - amritsinghlotay
http://www.codelator.com/blog/2014/aug/what-is-htaccess-and-its-functions.html

======
amritsinghlotay
A .htaccess (hypertext access) is a file on the web server that allows to
create a global configuration for web server. They are generally placed inside
the root folder and has various functions such as redirecting url, adding
prefix to a url, prevent hotlinking, restricting access, redirecting to error
pages, compressing a website to make it more faster, cache control etc.

A .htaccess file can be created on your computer or on the server. The main
function of .htaccess is to give instructions to the server. The permission
parameters set for a .htaccess file is 644. You can create .htaccess file by
creating new file and naming it as .htaccess

